# I cant decide which TV to buy can you help



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

I want to get a new TV for my bed room and wanted to spend around $600. I am thinking about one of these two. one is 37 inches and the other is 40. besides the screen size what is the differences between these two and do you think it would be better to spend the extra money for the 40 inch..
.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung+-+40%26%2334%3B+Class+-+LED+-+1080p+-+120Hz+-+HDTV/4833574.p?id=...

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung+-+37%26%2334%3B+Class+-+LED+-+1080p+-+120Hz+-+HDTV/5612094.p?id=....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, like you said the obvious screen size difference is the big difference. The 40" has better speakers and has more adjustable settings for color and picture.
How far back are you sitting from the display?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Can't see the best buy links but I think you should get the 40 inch unless there is a big difference in price. If they cost the same get the bigger one, a few people I know regret not going bigger for the same price!


----------



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

the 40 inch is 599 and the 37 inch is 499. Do you think there is a better brand in this price range ?


----------

